# High prolactin



## anyita (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi! my name is Anyita.I wanted to know if somebody else has a high prolactin level.Mine is high and they already have done a scan but there is no tumor there.I am 45 years old but I don't have my period since I was 37 due to the high prolactin.Does anybody takes something to lower the prolactin??I am afarid of the new medicines.Please help me thanksAnyita


----------



## Joy_less74 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Anyita,I had high levels of prolactin since I was a teenager, now in my late 20's still have my ups and downs. When I first was diagnosed I had a few tiny tumors (adenoma) on the pitutuary gland, but I started taking "parlodel" which is the brand for the no-name drug : Bromochriptin which helps to regulate the level of the prolactin, since then I've been pretty stable.Your doctor should prescribe you the drug, but unfortunately there are so many side effects of this drug that you should be aware... after all it is also when all my IBS symptons started to develop.Talk to your doctor he will be able to help you better... I've just wanted to share my experience.God bless you!Joy


----------



## hayat (Jul 11, 2007)

Joy_less74 said:


> Hi Anyita,I had high levels of prolactin since I was a teenager, now in my late 20's still have my ups and downs. When I first was diagnosed I had a few tiny tumors (adenoma) on the pitutuary gland, but I started taking "parlodel" which is the brand for the no-name drug : Bromochriptin which helps to regulate the level of the prolactin, since then I've been pretty stable.Your doctor should prescribe you the drug, but unfortunately there are so many side effects of this drug that you should be aware... after all it is also when all my IBS symptons started to develop.Talk to your doctor he will be able to help you better... I've just wanted to share my experience.God bless you!Joy


Hi Joy,question i m diagnosed with high prolactin levels normally it should not exceed 395 and mine are 1,124 just imagine. she prescribed Donitex fr me i used half tablet and half after 2 days basically its 1 tablet in a week. sure it had effects like nausea and diziness.tell me what are long term side effects on body as u highligted.i m confused.........help


----------

